# lirc igor usb Gentoo Kernel >=2.6.32 geht nicht

## Tinitus

Hallo,

habe mal testweise den 2.6.33 bzw 2.6.34-r1 Gentoo Kernel installiert.

Damit ließ sich nur lirc

```

app-misc/lirc-0.8.7_pre1  USE="X -debug -doc -hardware-carrier -transmitter" LIRC_DEVICES="igorplugusb 
```

einwandfrei übersetzen.

Leider funktioniert nun mein igor usb Receiver nicht mehr.

Kann das jemand bestätigen? Irgendwelche Ideen?

Danke für jeden Tipp.

Gruß R.

Edit:

```
dmesg | grep lirc

lirc_dev: IR Remote Control driver registered, major 61 

lirc_igorplugusb: USB remote driver for LIRC v0.2

lirc_igorplugusb: Jan M. Hochstein <hochstein@algo.informatik.tu-darmstadt.de>

lirc_dev: lirc_register_driver: sample_rate: 100

lirc_igorplugusb[2]: Ing. Igor Cesko, Copyright(c) 2003 IgorPlug-USB (AVR) on usb6:2

usbcore: registered new interface driver lirc_igorplugusb
```

```
ls -al /dev/lirc*

crw-rw---- 1 root root 61, 0 24. Jun 21:00 /dev/lirc0
```

----------

## boris64

Hm, seit Kernel-2.6.33(?) und lirc-0.8.6+ funktioniert scheinbar 

auch mein MCE-Receiver(lirc_atiusb) nicht mehr. Auch bei mir wird alles 

1a einwandfrei erkannt, allerdings kommt einfach kein Signal bei 

lircd mehr an/rein. Könnte das irgendwie dasselbe Problem sein?

Hm!?

----------

## Tinitus

Hallo,

noch mal nach oben schieb.....keiner eine Lösung außer zum alten Kernel zurück?

G. R.

----------

